# Su pareja



## transica

¿teneis alguna idea sobre cuál sería el equivalente?  el contexto sería, en una poesía, "viudo después de que me hubierais crucificado la pareja de mi alma: Irak". 
aquí va mi intento: "  veuf âpres que vous avez crucifie ma paire de l’âme: Irak"


----------



## Paquita

Si fuera una mujer diría tal vez = veuf depuis que vous avez crucifié l'amour de ma vie

Ahora, ¿se puede usar la misma formulación en el caso de un país? Te lo dirá el contexto si se plasma en el resto del texto esta equivalencia con el amor en una pareja hombre/mujer ...

Pero por favor espera otras ideas...


----------



## jprr

Veuf après que vous m'ayez crucifié l'amour de ma vie : ...

Je ne vois pas trop d'alternative à "l'amour de ma vie" - tout en partageant les remarques de Paquit&.
Enfin pour l'instant ...


----------



## transica

en realidad no vuelve a aparecer ninguna referencia... no creo que l'amour de ma vie sea aplicable en este caso aunque a decir verdad esa era mi primera idea


----------



## jprr

la compagne de mon âme ?
la moitié de mon âme ?

Por quedarse viudo de alguna manera tendrá que ser la parte feminina de un matrimonio.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- âme sœur 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## bali2002

Nueva pregunta

​
Cómo traducir correctamente?:

recuperar pareja, recuperar a tu pareja (en el sentido de recuperar hombre-novio-esposo)

y

recuperar pareja, recuperar a tu pareja (en el sentido de recuperar mujer-novia-esposa)


Gracias!


----------



## tzinguarin

tzinguarin said:


> je pense que


 pardon pour le precedent message j'ai fait une mauvaise manipulation.
donc en fait je pense que le mieux serait:  

"Reconquerir sa femme ou son mari"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches bali2002, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

Nos haría algo más de contexto (y sobre todo el tipo de escrito) y una frase porque _récupérer sa femme/mari_ existe también pero _reconquérir_ es mucho más elegante, de hecho corresponde a _reconquistar_.

Para la traducción de _pareja_ tienes este hilo con elementos de respuesta, no vaciles en participar en él si tienes otras ideas 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## superpupi

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola!! ¿cómo se dice en francés "actualmente no tiene pareja". Es para un informe social. Podría ser "elle n'a pas de couple pour l'instant"????o podría ser "elle n'est pas en couple"???. Gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mejor decir *elle n'est pas en couple* (_elle n'a pas de couple_ se usa más en mecánica, para decir que un coche, por ejemplo, no tiene suficiente potencia...).


----------



## superpupi

Muchas gracias Víctor!!


----------



## superpupi

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola!!como se dice "su pareja" en francés??me aparece en un informe que estoy traduciendo y la persona en cuestion no está casada, si no que tiene pareja (viven juntos, hacen vida en común etc...), y todo el tiempo aparece "ella y su pareja xxx", y es que poner "elle et son couple" me suena muy raro....no sé si "copain" podría reflejar el sentido de "pareja". Gracias


----------



## cachomero

Hola,

En un registro no coloquial se utiliza *son ami*,* son compagnon* o *son partenaire*, aunque en realidad lo más formal sería *son conjoint*, pero deja la incertidumbre de si están casados o no. *Son copain* es demasiado coloquial para ponerlo en un informe, creo yo.
A ver lo que dicen los franceses...

Hasta luego


----------



## superpupi

Muchas gracias cachomero, creo que compagnon va bien. Gracias!!


----------



## colombinegrant

*NUEVA PREGUNTA *​ 


Necesito vuestra ayuda por favor porque tengo dificultades para traducir correctamente la expresión “cada miembro de la pareja”. 
El documento es un artículo formal donde aparece muchas veces la palabra “pareja” con otra palabra, por ejemplo “cada miembro de la pareja. 
Vacilo en “partenaire” / “conjoint”. 
La frase que me pone problema es: “…Algunas parejas tienen el deseo de formalizar su estatus jurídico […] y la importancia de proteger a cada miembro de la pareja y a sus hijos en caso de separación […].  
La traduciera así: “certains couples ont le désir d’officialiser leur statut juridique […] et l’importance de protéger chaque partenaire ??? conjoint ??? et ses enfants en cas de séparation. 
¿Qué pensáis por favor?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:

¿Y por qué no sencillamente *chaque membre du couple?*


----------



## colombinegrant

Pienso que es demasiado sencillo... No lo sé. Gracias Athos de Tracia.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

colombinegrant said:


> Pienso que es demasiado sencillo...


 



> Les *membres d'un couple* marié ou les partenaires liés par un pacte civil de solidarité défini à l'article 515-1 du code civil, soumis à imposition commune, peuvent déduire les cotisations ou primes mentionnées au 1, dans une limite annuelle égale au total des montants déductibles pour chaque *membre du couple* ou chaque partenaire du pacte.


 
Source: Légifrance


----------



## colombinegrant

gracias Athos de Tracia.


----------



## sansan2

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,

Alguien me puede ayudar acerca de cómo se dice en francés formal "mi pareja", cuando te refieres a la persona que convive contigo pero sin estar casados. Tengo dudas acerca de si se utiliza la expresión " mon partenaire"  o "mon couple" o si no se usa ninguna de estas formas y se usa alguna otra.......gracias por vuestras respuestas!


----------



## Pinairun

Mon copain, ma copine?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Tu pourrais dire : Mon compagnon.

Le partenaire, ça fait partenaire sexuel.
Le couple, c'est l'ensemble représenté par les deux personnes à la fois, non séparémment.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Empollón58

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Saludos cordiales.

Si un hombre quiere decir en francés: "Os presento a María, mi pareja". ¿Puede utilizar la frase "je vous présente María, "_*ma*_" partenaire? ¿O bien la palabra "partenaire" sólo admite el masculino?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Empollón:

La respuesta a tu pregunta viene en el diccionario*:





partenaire[partənƐr] mƒ

Click to expand...


*
mf: masculino y femenino

 => mon partenaire (homme)/ ma partenaire (femme)

Por otra parte, comprueba si realmente quieres usar la palabra "partenaire". ¿Se trata de tu pareja de baile? ¿Pareja sexual? Partenaire se usa más en estos casos. 

La pareja sentimental se suele decir de otra forma. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Empollón58

Gracias, Gévy por tus indicaciones.
La verdad es que he tratado de buscar lo de "pareja sentimental" para la frase que indicaba, pero no encuentro exactamente un hilo que me explique.
Otra cosa: ¿Cómo se diría en francés que "MUJERES Y HOMBRES Y VICEVERSA" es un programa en el que los concursantes "buscan pareja (sentimental)"? "...Où les participants cherchent leurs partenaires"?


Gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Si lees las respuestas anteriores verás que para presentar a su pareja sentimental se utiliza:
- mon ami(e), mon copain/ ma copine

Para promocionar un concurso se empleará el viejo:
- âme sœur

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

